# Wales



## ikasten (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello:

I am new on this forum and I would like to start getting on this experience little by little. I have no RV at the moment but I hope to get one not too far.

The doubt that I have is about Wales as a destiny , I would like to know if the area is prepared for RVs, how the roads are and so on.


The only experience that I have is the West Canadian coast, and this place is definitely appropiate to go through with an RV. We loved the adventure and we want to repeat it, but we are not sure about the destiny.

Thanks so much in advance,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum, there are Rv owners on here that will shortly answer your question about roads in Wales UK. How big an RV will you be considering, any particular models in mind.

cabby


----------



## ikasten (Jun 3, 2013)

We are considering about hiring a short 6 placed one, as we are 2 adults and 2 children.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I don't think English is Ikasten's first language. Maybe he doesn't specifically mean an RV. It may be a term that he is using for 'motorhome'.
Ikasten - What is the approximate length of the vehicle you are hoping to hire?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

RVs refer to a particular type of camper here Ikasten. It means a large, normally American, camper that is heavier and about 8 t0 10 inches wider than european or British campers and not as common.

Is that your understanding?

Dick


----------



## ikasten (Jun 3, 2013)

I mean a motorhome. 

Sorry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Having lived in Wales for 56 years and motor homed for the last 6 years there isn't a problem most places around Wales

Let me know what you are looking for and maybe we could suggest some good sites for you

Other members will also have a good knowledge of the area.

Regards


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I know Western Canada pretty well, we have a home on Vancouver Island so if you like that area my honest opinion is whilst Wales is quite suitable for motorhomes you should also look at Scotland and in particular the North West Highlands where 'wild camping' is allowed and it is even more like parts of Canada.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got a largish motorhome a 7.6 mtr 6ton Hymer. I also know Wales quite well. You should be OK, there are quite a few single track roads (plenty of passing places) off the beaten track. But as long as you are careful with some of the _small_ coastal villages on the west and south west coast you should have no problems if you are a confident driver.

Wales is a wonderful country.

Dick

edited to add that the towns in Powys (basically the whole of mid Wales) welcome motorhomes free after 6 on the council owned carparks. limited to 1 night in 7 though.


----------



## ikasten (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for your comments!

We are trying to make a decission but we have some basic doubts someone may help us with: is it easy to find camping sites with hook ups, or is it possible to stay in the council owned carparks appart from the Powys area? We will be travelling with 2 children aged 5 and 1, so that´s why we want to be more or less sure about it, as we already know the places we want to visit.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning Ikasten! There are lots of sites in Wales that will have hook ups and facilities for the children to play safely. Some are fairly close to beaches and so on. If you are living outside the UK you can join either, or both of the large clubs that have facilities. They are The Caravan Club and the Camping & Caravaning Club. Both allow temporary overseas membership, which is cheaper than buying a full membership. If you join both clubs you will have access to over 200 large full facility sites and 2000 smaller less complex sites all over the UK. The prices of these smaller sites can start as little as £5.00 per night for your pitch, no matter how many people are in your van. The larger full sites have lots of offers for families too.

There are also many private sites in Wales, details of which can be found on web sites, including "Pitchup.com", "UKsites". There is also a campsite review section on here or you could even look at the rally section to see if you fancy putting a name to a few avitars!

There are even a few aires knocking about if you look hard enough! There is one in Chester, which is only a few miles from North Wales. It costs about a tenner a night but it very handy for the city.

If you get here and have any problems then just get on here and shout someone will be along in a minute or two!

Enjoy our country.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

ikasten said:


> we already know the places we want to visit.


Might be an idea to say where you want to go. You might get specific answers.

Dick


----------



## cleanwheels (Jun 4, 2013)

Whales is such a great place to discover with a moterhome.


----------

